# Celeb of the Month Januar 2023



## congo64 (31 Dez. 2022)

*In diesem Thema wird der nationale weibliche Celeb of the Month gewählt!*


Das Team hat wieder ein paar Nominierungen ausgewählt und ein buntes Portfolio an Stars zusammengestellt. Wenn Ihr auch einen Star für unsere nächste Abstimmung vorschlagen wollt, dann schaut doch in unserem neuen Nominierungsthread vorbei und nominiert Euren Liebling! Dies könnt Ihr hier tun:






Nominierungen für die Celeb of the Month Wahl Februar 2023


In diesem Thema wird ein weiblicher, internationaler Celeb für die kommende CotM Wahl nominiert! Die CotM Wahl wechselt nun monatlich zwischen der Wahl einer nationalen und internationalen Kandidatin. 10 ausgewählte Nominierungen, maximal eine pro User, gehen in die Wahl zum Celeb of the...



www.celebboard.net






Die Teilnahme am Voting ist nur registrierten Benutzern erlaubt.


Bitte nehmt fleißig am Voting teil, ohne beeinflussende Kommentare zu hinterlassen.



*Hier nun die Stars: (in alphabetischer Reihenfolge)




Alina Merkau*








*Amira Pocher*








*Anna Planken*








*Jana Azizi*








*Laura Wontorra*








*Lena Meyer Landrut*








*Leony (Leonie Burger)*







*Marlene Lufen*






*Nazan Eckes*






*Stefanie Giesinger*



​


----------



## Harry1982 (1 Jan. 2023)

Die Hälfte kenn ich gar nicht 

Aber sowieso Steffi


----------



## 2010 lena (1 Jan. 2023)

@congo64
Wenn ich es richtig gesehen habe, hatte Amira Pocher einen Vorschlag ohne Like.
Andere Vorschläge hatten mehrere Likes. Warum wird dies nicht berücksichtigt?
Nur eine Frage

Meine Wahl, Stefanie Giesinger.


----------



## congo64 (1 Jan. 2023)

2010 lena schrieb:


> @congo64
> Wenn ich es richtig gesehen habe, hatte Amira Pocher einen Vorschlag ohne Like.
> Andere Vorschläge hatten mehrere Likes. Warum wird dies nicht berücksichtigt?
> Nur eine Frage
> ...


Es sollten *HQ-Photoshoot Bilder* von der/dem Nominierten geben. Von LQ's oder unscharfen Bildern kann man leider keine anständige Grafik für unseren Header erstellen!

Steht so in den monatlichen Ankündigungen


----------



## 2010 lena (2 Jan. 2023)

congo64 schrieb:


> unscharfen Bildern


Inwiefern beantwortet dies meine Frage?

Amira Pocher ist in obiger Auswahl ein "scharfes" Foto?


----------



## congo64 (2 Jan. 2023)

2010 lena schrieb:


> Inwiefern beantwortet dies meine Frage?
> 
> Amira Pocher ist in obiger Auswahl ein "scharfes" Foto?


Vielleicht ist das kein "scharfes" Foto, aber es gibt von ihr genügend HQ Shootings zu finden, im Gegensatz zu anderen Nominierten


----------

